# What changes to the Glycine collection do you think will be seen at Baselworld 2017?



## karwath

Baselworld 2017 starts a month from tomorrow. 

Given the change in ownership of Glycine and the recent low prices and sales on web sites known for liquidating stock, all of which suggest Glycine has a desire to eliminate the existing stock/collection, many are expecting some big changes in the Glycine collection.

Anyone care to share their predictions/speculations?


----------



## ddavidsonmd

I doubt the changes will be dramatic. Outside fora such as this, the brand gets very little exposure. I think the biggest changes for the brand is distribution channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

We've been told by Glycine that the sales are to make room for new offerings, so I take their word for it.

I saw there is a new white dial Aquarius coming. Not sure of anything else.

I just bought an Aquarius. Still waiting for it. I think Glycine has great days ahead.


----------



## wtma

I don't wanna think too much about it and I won't set my expectation too high about Invicta preserving the heritage of the brand. I'd say chance is fifty-fifty that we will see Glycine's DNA will made it into the new models.


----------



## wtma

ddavidsonmd said:


> I doubt the changes will be dramatic. Outside fora such as this, the brand gets very little exposure.


I actually kinda like it this way. You know, I always see the brand as WIS's best kept secret.


----------



## Cigarbob

wtma said:


> I actually kinda like it this way. You know, I always see the brand as WIS's best kept secret.


I imagine that this will be the biggest change. Invicta has a huge marketing department. I don't believe they purchased Glycine to keep it a little brand.

My hope is that Invicta will help with sales, distribution and marketing. And Glycine will produce interesting watches that reflect their heritage. It will simply become better known to the general public.

Of course, it's also possible that we will soon have monstrosities that retail for several thousand dollars, but magically sell for $199. Then we can enjoy the loathing of our fellows in the general forums. The Glycine hatred because of being purchased by Invicta has already started, as I'm sure you have all noticed.


----------



## karwath

Robotaz said:


> We've been told by Glycine that the sales are to make room for new offerings, so I take their word for it.
> 
> I saw there is a new white dial Aquarius coming. Not sure of anything else.
> 
> I just bought an Aquarius. Still waiting for it. I think Glycine has great days ahead.


The larger and updated (bezel, HEV, etc.) Aquarius appears to be the new standard bearer for the sub line. The #beanairman stuff Glycine is posting on social media suggests they are at least going to play up the heritage of that line but perhaps some updates are coming there too.

I am interested to see what they do with respect to the Incusore and Lagunare.


----------



## antifocus

I kinda hope they do more decoration on the movement or use a higher grade for their see-through back models, but I guess there is nothing much you can do with ETA when you are a tiny brand like Glycine.


----------



## Robotaz

antifocus said:


> I kinda hope they do more decoration on the movement or use a higher grade for their see-through back models, but I guess there is nothing much you can do with ETA when you are a tiny brand like Glycine.


I love my Airfighter's decoration. People don't give these watches enough credit. The stop/start switch is also very cool. I love the watch.


----------



## Robotaz

wtma said:


> I don't wanna think too much about it and I won't set my expectation too high about Invicta preserving the heritage of the brand. I'd say chance is fifty-fifty that we will see Glycine's DNA will made it into the new models.


The Lack family wouldn't still be there if Invicta was just going to murder the brand.


----------



## antifocus

That's pretty cool, I've never seen the back of an Airfighter before, it was simply too big for me.


----------



## Mr. JW

My thought is that Invicta bought Glycine to provide some credibility for itself, not to destroy the Glycine brand or its heritage. Some styles may disappear (such as the Combat line, I fear), but I would imagine Invicta retains the Airman and Incursore lines, albeit maybe with some redesigns.


----------



## Robotaz

Mr. JW said:


> My thought is that Invicta bought Glycine to provide some credibility for itself, not to destroy the Glycine brand or its heritage. Some styles may disappear (such as the Combat line, I fear), but I would imagine Invicta retains the Airman and Incursore lines, albeit maybe with some redesigns.


Regarding the credibility, I agree. I think that's it 50%+, with the remaining 50% purpose being to expand and make money on them.

I think the Combat will be enhanced and expanded.

While I would love to see the Incursore move upscale, I believe we'll see it diminished. Maybe they stick to a few core models and move it upscale. That would be nice, too.


----------



## karwath

Robotaz said:


> I love my Airfighter's decoration. People don't give these watches enough credit. The stop/start switch is also very cool. I love the watch.


Just today Glycine was promoting the Airfighter on Facebook. So I suspect it too will be kept. The movement is very nice.


----------



## Robotaz

karwath said:


> Just today Glycine was promoting the Airfighter on Facebook. So I suspect it too will be kept. The movement is very nice.


It's definitely staying. There is a new skeletonized dial version coming.


----------



## Robotaz

This came out on Instagram two days ago. They seem pretty committed to their heritage in my opinion.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQyHn8ig0Eq/


----------



## Mr. JW

Robotaz said:


> This came out on Instagram two days ago. They seem pretty committed to their heritage in my opinion.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BQyHn8ig0Eq/


 That looks pretty encouraging. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emre

Mr. JW said:


> My thought is that Invicta bought Glycine to provide some credibility for itself, not to destroy the Glycine brand or its heritage. Some styles may disappear (such as the Combat line, I fear)


No way that the Combat line would be dropped. Airman since 1953, Combat since 1967, these are the two oldest continuous models of Glycine.Not many Glycine models have names and most are created very recently in the last 2 decades.


----------



## Makeitfromscratch

I hope they keep their tried and true lines. I looked on their site a few days ago and saw some pretty Pimpalicious stuff. Definitely had some Invicta flavor. On the other hand, Invicta is one of those brands everyone loves to hate, yet if you are a watch collector you've got one, kinda like the Seiko Pepsi or 007. Gotta' have one just so you can say that you do. I'm curious to see where this all goes. Invicta takes Glycine mainstream while Glycine exposes Invicta to higher quality fit and finish...who knows? I would love to see some solid gold timepieces from Glycine. Hint, hint.


----------



## antifocus

Compare Glycine's current collection to their 2014/15 catalog, they already dropped Airman 7, Airman Chrono 09, Airman 18, Combat 7, Combat Sub quartz and KMU48.


----------



## Emre

Some models having Invicta flavour, has actually nothing to do with Invicta. 

There are no new models manufactured yet since the acquirement. The Airfighter is being diversified, Aquarius is a new-er execution but all these were pre-Invicta models anyway.

Baselworld, next month, will be the stage where we will see the first involvement of Invicta in Glycine. 

Glycine has actually 4 model lines:

Airman
Combat
Incursore
F104

I believe that the classic 'Combat' lines have to be separated from the popular Combat models. Eugene Meylan models should be strengthened and classic models can be under that umbrella.And they don't need to have dozens of model lines. Rolex has only two model lines; Oyster and Cellini. All models are under those umbrellas.Less is more.


----------



## karwath

Emre said:


> Some models having Invicta flavour, has actually nothing to do with Invicta.
> 
> There are no new models manufactured yet since the acquirement. The Airfighter is being diversified, Aquarius is a new-er execution but all these were pre-Invicta models anyway.
> 
> Baselworld, next month, will be the stage where we will see the first involvement of Invicta in Glycine.
> 
> Glycine has actually 4 model lines:
> 
> Airman
> Combat
> Incursore
> F104
> 
> I believe that the classic 'Combat' lines have to be separated from the popular Combat models. Eugene Meylan models should be strengthened and classic models can be under that umbrella.And they don't need to have dozens of model lines. Rolex has only two model lines; Oyster and Cellini. All models are under those umbrellas.Less is more.


Also, some are saying the new logo is a post invicta thing, but the new logo was being discussed as already on watched on this website a few months before the acquisition by invicta last year.


----------



## Robotaz

karwath said:


> Also, some are saying the new logo is a post invicta thing, but the new logo was being discussed as already on watched on this website a few months before the acquisition by invicta last year.


Way before, but we don't know how long before we found out that the wheels were really turning.


----------



## wtma

Robotaz said:


> Way before, but we don't know how long before we found out that the wheels were really turning.


It's also my suspicion. I bet Invicta has been inside Lack's office several months before the acquisition was made public.


----------



## publandlord

wtma said:


> It's also my suspicion. I bet Invicta has been inside Lack's office several months before the acquisition was made public.


Possibly but it's still not relevant to the rebranding. You just don't make changes to things like that unless the deal is signed.


----------



## vincesf

I quite like the rebranding, if we are talking about the change from the hollow logo to the bolder winged logo, whether Invicta had involvement with it or not. However, if Glycine changed over to non-Swiss movements, that would be something to be concerned about. Personally, I believe we will see some good releases from Glycine at Basel.


----------



## Robotaz

publandlord said:


> Possibly but it's still not relevant to the rebranding. You just don't make changes to things like that unless the deal is signed.


Seems like we saw the new logo about six months before the announcement. Maybe longer. It sounds like the change is independent of Invicta, but this could have all been going on for a lot longer than six months. I'd guess up to 18 months is reasonable.


----------



## RPZ

Is Invicta owned by Swatch Group? If not they will not be able to use ETA movements


----------



## Robotaz

RPZ said:


> Is Invicta owned by Swatch Group? If not they will not be able to use ETA movements


Glycine isn't owned by Swatch Group and they use ETA. Invicta has had nothing to do with it.

But that makes me wonder. What if Glycine switched to Sellita and let Invicta utilize their ETA stock or access channels? That would be crazy.


----------



## RPZ

Yes, but if Invicta owns Glycine, Swatch is not going to sell them ETA movements. Even if Glycine was not owned by Invicta, if not owned by Swatch group, Swatch will not supply them with ETA movements anymore.


Robotaz said:


> Glycine isn't owned by Swatch Group and they use ETA. Invicta has had nothing to do with it.
> 
> But that makes me wonder. What if Glycine switched to Sellita and let Invicta utilize their ETA stock or access channels? That would be crazy.


----------



## Makeitfromscratch

Invicta has used ETA movements forever. Why would it make a difference. Why would ETA give up easy money. They held back movements and Seiko said "fine, we'll take the third party money, thank you very much". When Swatch/ETA did that, all they did was piss people off. The watch companies aren't in any position to be *****y; they are all begging for market share.


----------



## RPZ

Swatch Group owns ETA, and they have cut off all non Swatch Group makers from any supply of ETA movements or parts. This is to monopolize ETA movements, as it was commonly used and the mainstay of many watchmakers which will force those non Swatch makers to find another. Where are they going to go? Sellita is one of only a handful of alternatives, and does not have the workhorse reputation of ETA. The bottom line is, if Swatch does own Invicta, Glycine will not be able use ETA movements anymore after any stock of ETA movements is exhausted. Not to mention parts; they have to have sufficient parts to be able to offer warranty repairs..


----------



## Makeitfromscratch

I thought that Swatch/ETA had rethought that decision. There was an article to that effect posted on WUS not all that long ago. We'll see. It's quite fiscally irresponsible for an entity to cut off its nose in spite of its face. 

It's like this: You, or I along with many others, know the difference between one movement or another. Most people don't; nor do they care. Unless ETA is in a position of having to short an in house for a third party(which would never happen) their going to take the money. Greed always wins. Just a thought.


----------



## Robotaz

Look, literally 99.9% of the WUS forum members have beaten the ETA movement, ebauche, and parts availability issue to death. Arguing about Swatch and ETA is pointless and not providing anything we don't already have.

What is of interest is how availability for Glycine may change due to its ownership change. If, for some reason, Swatch finds their business case to no longer align with policy they've had with Glycine because of policy they've had with Invicta, we may just see some serious changes. 

That's what matters about Swatch and ETA.


----------



## Robotaz

RPZ said:


> The bottom line is, if Swatch does own Invicta, Glycine will not be able use ETA movements anymore after any stock of ETA movements is exhausted.


Swatch never owned Glycine. Swatch never owned Invicta.

I really don't understand what you're saying, at all, because if Swatch did own Invicta, obviously Invicta and Glycine would be able to use ETA.

Sounds like you're really confused as to how Glycine is continuing to use ETA, seemingly indefinitely. That's a fair question.

Will Invicta use a Glycine ETA stockpile? Will Swatch change policy if Glycine was still receiving ETA because of some previous arrangement the public is not aware of?

Edit - Emre? Opinion?


----------



## RPZ

I beg your pardon, I should have said, if Swatch does NOT own Invicta, Glycine, which now owned by Invicta, will not have access to any more ETA movements. Not confused, just writing in a hurry.

Swatch Group have STOPPED the supply of ETA movements and parts to any one not in the Swatch Group of companies.

Even if Glycine, and Invicta have a certain amount of movements stockpiled they would have to make only limited runs of watches, and be able to provide enough parts for warranty repairs. Otherwise they would really be sticking their necks out.



Robotaz said:


> Swatch never owned Glycine. Swatch never owned Invicta.
> 
> I really don't understand what you're saying, at all, because if Swatch did own Invicta, obviously Invicta and Glycine would be able to use ETA.
> 
> Sounds like you're really confused as to how Glycine is continuing to use ETA, seemingly indefinitely. That's a fair question.
> 
> Will Invicta use a Glycine ETA stockpile? Will Swatch change policy if Glycine was still receiving ETA because of some previous arrangement the public is not aware of?
> 
> Edit - Emre? Opinion?


----------



## RPZ

Its a simple fact; Swatch owns ETA now, ETA has no say. They will not be supplying ETA movements, OR parts, to anyone outside the Swatch Group consortium.


Makeitfromscratch said:


> Invicta has used ETA movements forever. Why would it make a difference. Why would ETA give up easy money. They held back movements and Seiko said "fine, we'll take the third party money, thank you very much". When Swatch/ETA did that, all they did was piss people off. The watch companies aren't in any position to be *****y; they are all begging for market share.


----------



## RPZ

I agree with you, and I don't claim to know whether they have changed their position. The original idea was obviously to monopolize the availability of a trusted movement and wipe out some competition in the process.

If all their competition could get was Sellitas etc they would have a distinct advantage in the mid priced market where many do know what the quality of a movement means.


Makeitfromscratch said:


> I thought that Swatch/ETA had rethought that decision. There was an article to that effect posted on WUS not all that long ago. We'll see. It's quite fiscally irresponsible for an entity to cut off its nose in spite of its face.
> 
> It's like this: You, or I along with many others, know the difference between one movement or another. Most people don't; nor do they care. Unless ETA is in a position of having to short an in house for a third party(which would never happen) their going to take the money. Greed always wins. Just a thought.


----------



## RPZ

Robotaz said:


> What is of interest is how availability for Glycine may change due to its ownership change.


"Look".... Unless I stand corrected, Swatch Group is not allowing the distribution to manufacturers, watchmakers or repair facilities outside the Swatch Group. That means both Invicta and Glycine are not going to get them period. Unless they change that.


----------



## vincesf

Taken from another thread on WUS:

"It came as a body blow to the industry a few years ago, and now it's becoming a reality. Watchmakers, watch marketers and ETA movement makers and suppliers the mighty Swatch Group will no longer have to sell its ETA watch parts to any other company as from December 31, 2019. Permission has been granted to gradually reduce, and ultimately cease supply of watch parts to its Swiss rivals. The agreement follows the reversal of a decision first made in July by the Swiss competition authority, known as Comco in French and Weko in German.

Over the next two years Swatch will be expected to deliver just 75% of parts to rival companies from average levels between 2009 and 2011. The supply of parts will then be dropped further to 65% in the years 2016 and 2017 and to 55% in 2018 and 2019.
A clause in the agreement is designed protect "hardship" cases where the denial of parts might be detrimental, even disastrous to smaller companies. Also, the agreement may be reassessed if market conditions evolve differently in the years to come. 

The permission has been granted after Comco initially rejected a deal with the Swatch Group back in July over the issue and the latest agreement has be renegotiated. Presently Swatch supplies around 60% of the movements used by the Swiss watchmaking industry and the Swiss Cartel Act was put in place to stop the company cutting supplies. Swatch initially expressed a desire to reduce the levels of supply to other companies under the aegis of their late Chairman Nicolas Hayek. 

Commenting on the latest decision the Swatch Group said:_"The Swatch Group considers the Competition Commission's decision to be a positive, albeit a tentative, first step toward finally making it clear to all the brands and groups in the Swiss watch industry that they have to invest in their own mechanical movements and assume the associated industrial risk themselves. This is not a luxury but a step necessary for the long-term success of the Swiss watch industry."

_This is why several watch brands have developed or are developing their own in-house movements, and while World watch demand has slacked off, causing the Swatch Group to consider extending out the timelines in supplying non-Swatch Group watch companies with ETA Movements, this may eventually affect Invicta/Glycine, and of course other brands. The Airman currently has a stellar 2893-2 ETA movement. It will be interesting to see if, when, and what will replace it.


----------



## Cigarbob

I think that the above information, although correct at the time it was written, is now outdated:

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0Z61FZ


----------



## Emre

Glycine Watches SA has exclusive access to ETA movements due to its historical ties with the company. 

In 1942, when Super Holding acquired Glycine ebauche manufacture ateliers and merged it with Felsa ( that's also how Felsa 690 bidynator movement was developed, thanks to Glycine's automatic movements know how ), Glycine stayed independent but lost its manufacture capabilities. This merge however kept Glycine closed to ebauches, in terms of access to the ASUAG- Super Holding end products and later Swatch Group manufacture.

As for that Armani-ish logo I checked in my emails and found an email I sent to the CEO and sharing my feedback for the new logo.It shows the date : 20th Aug 2015, way before Invicta was even in loop. It was the time when DKSH shared the news that they will pull back from watch industry and put their shares of Glycine and Maurice Lacroix for sale.ML had a serious investment from DKSH where Glycine benefit from their distribution network. I don't know if ML has now a new owner but at least Glycine is moving forward. So far we didn't see anything positive or negative from Invicta, let's see time will show.


----------



## antifocus

Thank you very much for the insight, very interesting.


----------



## Barry S

Emre said:


> Glycine Watches SA has exclusive access to ETA movements due to its historical ties with the company.
> 
> In 1942, when Super Holding acquired Glycine ebauche manufacture ateliers and merged it with Felsa ( that's also how Felsa 690 bidynator movement was developed, thanks to Glycine's automatic movements know how ), Glycine stayed independent but lost its manufacture capabilities. This merge however kept Glycine closed to ebauches, in terms of access to the ASUAG- Super Holding end products and later Swatch Group manufacture.
> 
> As for that Armani-ish logo I checked in my emails and found an email I sent to the CEO and sharing my feedback for the new logo.It shows the date : 20th Aug 2015, way before Invicta was even in loop. It was the time when DKSH shared the news that they will pull back from watch industry and put their shares of Glycine and Maurice Lacroix for sale.ML had a serious investment from DKSH where Glycine benefit from their distribution network. I don't know if ML has now a new owner but at least Glycine is moving forward. So far we didn't see anything positive or negative from Invicta, let's see time will show.


Thank you Emre for clearing up these questions once again while I searched this very forum for the threads where, through your hard work and dedication, both the movement issue and the logo issue had been clearly addressed:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/inte...-glycine-watches-sa-3481609.html#post32424985

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/invicta-buys-glycine-3457753-post32366153.html#post32366153


----------



## RPZ

Thanks for the additional inputs. Be interesting to see what happens down the road.


----------



## vincesf

All good info, and thank you for the updates.


----------



## Robotaz

Thanks Emre. Revisiting the 5-year old Swatch/ETA debacle was getting tiring.

I knew Glycine had to have some kind of relationship with Swatch, but wasn't sure.


----------



## RPZ

Shouldn't be as long as its objective. And a lot can change in 5 years.


----------



## vexXed

The new models are up on the site:

Startpage

The Airman lineup looks more modernized and are available in different sizes from 42mm, 44mm, 46mm. The hands seem to be the same or very similar to the older Double Twelve model. Can also get a jubilee bracelet for them. The new Double Twelve pretty much shares the same dial but with the 12 hour scale obviously.









Then there are the new Airfighters. Can't say they are for me.









Thankfully they've kept their vintage line with the DC-4 and SST12.


----------



## Robotaz

Yikes on the red and blue Airfighters.


----------



## chris slack

Robotaz said:


> Yikes on the red and blue Airfighters.


what he said !!


----------



## antifocus

Kinda disappointed the starting size is 42mm for Airman, also it kinda looked dull to me.


----------



## AppFan

Wow, the airfighters seem to be perfect for people who don't need to be able to see the hands on their watch without trying really hard.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Link to the 2017 collection catalogue: Catalogue


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## wtma

Apart from that horrendous new Airfighters, I don't see much change to the rest of the catalog there. Never liked the Airfighter line anyway. And I kinda like the new Airman 42 series, they look less cluttered than traditional Airman by having odd numerals removed. I hope build quality is on par with the old models. Still can't get past that logo though, yet.


----------



## antifocus

I like the cluttered dial of my Airman 18. It is loud, it is difficult to read but it has a more pronounced personality. Still, I think the new Airman is beautiful and I am interested to see some real photo shot of the watch, I just wish it had smaller sizes.


----------



## Cigarbob

Really a good looking lineup. The Airfighters will appear in the forums as examples of Invicta's influence. However, they look like extensions of the current Airfighter line to me.

The Airman 42s look handsome, imho.


----------



## Robotaz

The orange Aquarius is awesome!


----------



## Mr. JW

I like the Combat 6 vintage, which hearkens back to the 60s models. I'm still hoping they bring back the KMU 48 or something like it.


----------



## vincesf

My favorite is the DC-4, nothing new here, and it would be my "go to" Glycine if I could only own one.


----------



## justin86

I didn't see anyone mention the 48mm Combat Subs. That's a little too Invicta-ish for me.


----------



## Robotaz

justin86 said:


> I didn't see anyone mention the 48mm Combat Subs. That's a little too Invicta-ish for me.


Glycine has been making big watches for who knows how long. Suddenly thinking Invicta is paradigm thinking, not reality.


----------



## nymfan

Looks like they simplified their line-up a bit too. I like the new dial, hand sets and larger crowns on the revised Airman's. I do wish they kept the numbers on the bezel black tho.


----------



## karwath

It looks like they will have lume on the GMT hand of the Airman models, and lume on the second hand of the double twelve.


----------



## A+U

The teaser 'Be an Airman' campaign images in the last few weeks felt a little over the top, so i kind of feared the worst.

However, looking at the collection, it doesn't seem too bad. No major changes, but some notable highlights i noticed include: 

1) For the Airman range, both crowns seem to have been redesigned to stick out a bit futher (or at least to provide more grip). Seems like a practical improvement.
2) You can see a more complete list of models on the website itself, many which are not featured in the catalog.
3) From what i can tell, most of the new models are now ONLY rated to 100metres...! I wonder what led to this change?
4) The main Airman line seems to be simplified, but now offered in 3 sizes: 46mm, 44mm, 42mm. Nice. 
5) I do like the new hand designs throughout the airman range, which still has some visual link to the glycines of old.
5) I still have no love for the Airfighter range, and believe it to be a major misstep for glycine. It has been toned down a bit though, but still...


----------



## justin86

Robotaz said:


> Glycine has been making big watches for who knows how long. Suddenly thinking Invicta is paradigm thinking, not reality.


They've always made large pilot watches, but pilot watches have been traditionally on the large side since they were introduced. If I remember correctly the IWC pilot watches from the 1930s were something like 55mm. But a 48mm Combat Sub diver is a bit excessive and seems like an upscale Invicta Grand Diver to me.


----------



## platinumEX

They finally offer a PVD bracelet!

Just when I thought I was good with selling my last Combat Sub, they come out with this...


----------



## Barry S

The biggest problem with the Airman line (in my opinion) is the dearth of Purist models. The SST's and 46's are GMT only and the 42 and 44 each offer the Purist in blue dial only. 

Hopefully just an oversight on the website but the datasheets lack the usual "two executions available" notes.


----------



## tylehman

i am not impresses at all with the new lineup, it looks like most of the airman are GMTs and i think that not having an arrow hour hand is a no go for me. the vintage series are all that appeal to me at all, but again on the dc-4 i may have bought one if it arrow hand with the tail. i am glad i have an airman 18 purist and i guess i am glad that i wont be tempted by any in the future.


----------



## Robotaz

justin86 said:


> They've always made large pilot watches, but pilot watches have been traditionally on the large side since they were introduced. If I remember correctly the IWC pilot watches from the 1930s were something like 55mm. But a 48mm Combat Sub diver is a bit excessive and seems like an upscale Invicta Grand Diver to me.


If you're talking about the 46mm Aquarius, you'll need to hold one to see it's no Invicta.

I just got mine, and if it had a fancy in-house movement, it would be every bit as awesome as a Planet Ocean.


----------



## publandlord

Robotaz said:


> If you're talking about the 46mm Aquarius, you'll need to hold one to see it's no Invicta.
> 
> I just got mine, and if it had a fancy in-house movement, it would be every bit as awesome as a Planet Ocean.


Agreed. No-one ever compared an XXXL Planet Ocean to an Invicta purely on the basis of size.

Brand is _on-message.

_


----------



## vexXed

Barry S said:


> The biggest problem with the Airman line (in my opinion) is the dearth of Purist models. The SST's and 46's are GMT only and the 42 and 44 each offer the Purist in blue dial only.
> 
> Hopefully just an oversight on the website but the datasheets lack the usual "two executions available" notes.


They may still offer both the GMT and purist versions for all sizes. With the older models on the site before, there was a note saying 'not all models are shown' as I'm guessing they didn't want to clutter the site with every single model available and only show 1 of each colour.

For example when looking at the Airman 18 on the past 'Archive' page (now redirected to the current collection page), it would show the black dial as the GMT version and the blue degrade dial as the purist even though they were available in both GMT and purist.

Edit: didn't read your last line, hopefully you are right and they have forgotten to mention it on the site.


----------



## tylehman

well for me the disappointment in the new lineup, pushed me over the edge on getting one more of the old stock glycines from the gooroo. i liked the the sandblasted combat 7 they have had on sale lately, but paid a premium to get the one with the red seconds hand. 

it looks like the combat 7s have also been dropped from the lineup. it make me feel even better about getting one that still has the sapphire crystal, and not bigger than 42mm. a year ago i was trying to figure out how to get an airman under $1000, now i have a beautiful airman 18 and soon a cool looking sandblasted combat 7 all for under $1000, and seeing were they are going i will not be lusting over any more i don't think


----------



## shahtirthak

The coloured numbers on the bezel of the Airman 17, 18 were more charming than the new bezels.
The dial looks cleaner and the hands are nice.
Overall looks much cleaner and more modern interpretation of the Airman.


----------



## Hasaf

A+U said:


> 4) The main Airman line seems to be simplified, but now offered in 3 sizes: 46mm, 44mm, 42mm. Nice.


I went and looked at their line. I would not have purchased one of these large watches when I purchased my Airman 18. I purchased my Airman 18 because I needed a tool to track the time in three different three time zones for work reasons (Shanghai, where I was, London, where my main office was, and Salt Lake, where my wife lived). I didn't want a huge watch, the Airman 18 fit the bill almost perfectly.

As it is, Glycine has abandoned the product that brought me to them.


----------



## Cigarbob

Hasaf said:


> I went and looked at their line. I would not have purchased one of these large watches when I purchased my Airman 18. I purchased my Airman 18 because I needed a tool to track the time in three different three time zones for work reasons (Shanghai, where I was, London, where my main office was, and Salt Lake, where my wife lived). I didn't want a huge watch, the Airman 18 fit the bill almost perfectly.
> 
> As it is, Glycine has abandoned the product that brought me to them.


If you like the Airman 18, have you looked at the No. 1? I don't see them in the new catalog either, but I have one and it's a lovely watch. The long lugs keeps it nicely on the wrist, despite the small size.


----------



## vincesf

In relation to the Airman, I shall miss the tail on the hour-hand, which was helpful converting the 24-hour time to the non-military 12- hour expression, beyond 12:00. I do like that the fact that Glycine is trying to breathe new life into their Contemporary lineup and yet retain a line of Vintage Airman for those of us who like the more traditional look. I am puzzled that the DC-4 will still be offered, considering that some lucky people were fortunate to obtain it a blow-out price. Why blow-out DC-4 inventory, only to offer it again at retail? 
Overall, it's a relief that the watches still retain their excellent ETA movement, and offer both a Contemporary and Vintage lineup - leaving plenty of room to expand both lineups.


----------



## wtma

vincesf said:


> In relation to the Airman, I shall miss the tail on the hour-hand, which was helpful converting the 24-hour time to the non-military 12- hour expression, beyond 12:00. I do like that the fact that Glycine is trying to breathe new life into their Contemporary lineup and yet retain a line of Vintage Airman for those of us who like the more traditional look.


Agreed.
Arrow hour-hand with tail is one part of Glycine's DNA, it's surprising that they completely tossed it away.
New hands-set is not that bad though, but stil...



> I am puzzled that the DC-4 will still be offered, considering that some lucky people were fortunate to obtain it a blow-out price. Why blow-out DC-4 inventory, only to offer it again at retail?


Maybe because all DC-4's from newer production batch will be "upgraded" to have the new logo stamped on the crown


----------



## justin86

Robotaz said:


> justin86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've always made large pilot watches, but pilot watches have been traditionally on the large side since they were introduced. If I remember correctly the IWC pilot watches from the 1930s were something like 55mm. But a 48mm Combat Sub diver is a bit excessive and seems like an upscale Invicta Grand Diver to me.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the 46mm Aquarius, you'll need to hold one to see it's no Invicta.
> 
> I just got mine, and if it had a fancy in-house movement, it would be every bit as awesome as a Planet Ocean.
Click to expand...

No, not talking about the Aquarius. Look on their site. There are new Combat Subs that look exactly like the 42mm Combat Subs, except they are freaking 48mm.

COMBAT SUB 48 GL0095

TECHNICAL DATA
Caliber	GL224 Swiss automatic movement
Case material	stainless steel with unidirectional turning bezel with aluminium ring colored, Super-LumiNova® C1 green emission at noon
Diameter	48.00mm
Waterproof	20 atm
Back	solid steel screwed
Glass	flat sapphire with 3 layers of antireflective coating on the underside
Crown	screw-in crown with stamped logo
Strap / Bracelet	stainless steel integrated bracelet


----------



## vincesf

Also, in relation to the Airman, I liked all 24 hour arabic numerals displayed on the main dial, rather than just the even number hours. Sure, the older version is busier, but it looks more technical and really shows off the fact that it is a 24 hour watch.


----------



## r-gordon-7

vincesf said:


> Also, in relation to the Airman, I liked all 24 hour arabic numerals displayed on the main dial, rather than just the even number hours. Sure, the older version is busier, but it looks more technical and really shows off the fact that it is a 24 hour watch.


I'm in full agreement regarding the preference for all of the 24 hour numerals to be displayed on the main dial. Especially given the larger case sizes toward which the new lineup trends anyhow, there's certainly ample room around the dial circumference for all 24...

Also much prefer the old "triangle pointers" for the odd-number positions engraved on the 24 hr bezel, to the new thin lines engraved on the bezel that look more like part of "boxes" for the 12 even-numbers than like odd-number markers in a 24 hr sequence.

And in agreement with some others who note the passing of - and will miss - the "helpful tail" on the non-vintage Purist's hour hour hand...

Finally, it appears that none of Airman GMT versions' GMT hands are any longer to be in red... The red added a nice bit of color - and from a readability standpoint helped the GMT hand stand out from the other hands...

Just details, yes, but I'm glad I got my two Airmen before these details changed...


----------



## Robotaz

It's hilarious to see this surge of newbs all worried about Glycine. 6 months ago they were all worried about which Parnis to pick up for $50. Today: con·nois·seur = känəˈsər,ˌkänəˈso͝or/


----------



## vincesf

Robotaz said:


> It's hilarious to see this surge of newbs all worried about Glycine. 6 months ago they were all worried about which Parnis to pick up for $50. Today: con·nois·seur = känəˈsər,ˌkänəˈso͝or/


I'm a newbie, and drawn to Glycine by the blow-out prices of existing stock. While not an expert on the brand, my new-found appreciation for Glycine makes me believe that I happened to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## karwath

Now that we have seen the new models, how about the prices?


----------



## pley3r

Going to have to give the new models a solid pass. 
Ah well I guess I will just have to keep treasuring my purist SST-06 that took me a few years to track down


----------



## A+U

vincesf said:


> Also, in relation to the Airman, I liked all 24 hour arabic numerals displayed on the main dial, rather than just the even number hours. Sure, the older version is busier, but it looks more technical and really shows off the fact that it is a 24 hour watch.


You have a point there. the typical tight busy ring of numbers around the dial is one of the iconic aspects of the airman design... It will be missed.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow. Not a single Airman remains with the big triangle tipped hour hand. Not one! You'd think they'd retain that iconic feature on at least one version of one model. The DC-4 would look good with it.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Correction: I think the SST-12 purist may still have it. 
But then I am shocked again that there is currently no Airman less than 42mm. Glad I got my 40mm Double Twelve when I had the chance.



Dennis Smith said:


> Wow. Not a single Airman remains with the big triangle tipped hour hand. Not one! You'd think they'd retain that iconic feature on at least one version of one model. The DC


----------



## tylehman

Dennis Smith said:


> Wow. Not a single Airman remains with the big triangle tipped hour hand. Not one! You'd think they'd retain that iconic feature on at least one version of one model. The DC-4 would look good with it.


I think I would have bought the DC-4 if it had.


----------



## A+U

Dennis Smith said:


> Correction: I think the SST-12 purist may still have it.
> But then I am shocked again that there is currently no Airman less than 42mm. Glad I got my 40mm Double Twelve when I had the chance.


just checked, doesn't look like it


----------



## publandlord

A+U said:


> just checked, doesn't look like it


It's a shame. They binned the Airman No 1 as well as the Airman 18. But then the demand for bigger watches isn't really going away and I can imagine sales of the smaller ones, especially the No 1, being pretty marginal (the Airman was best known to a generation that is long gone from this world).


----------



## Dennis Smith

Maybe you're right, but I was thinking the huge watch craze was well past. It seems to me Glycine is riding a wave that already crested.


----------



## Robotaz

Dennis Smith said:


> Maybe you're right, but I was thinking the huge watch craze was well past. It seems to me Glycine is riding a wave that already crested.


Watch craze, in general, or Glycine watch craze?


----------



## Dennis Smith

Robotaz said:


> Watch craze, in general, or Glycine watch craze?


I meant in general. As far as I can see, the fashion of the huge wristwatch is fading, at least in the US. I like that Glycine is offering identical watches in three sizes, in order to please all, but instead of 42, 44, 46, i preferred some of their more traditional 36, 40, 42. Hopefully we'll see some of that in a (hopefully) expanded Vintage section of their Airman line.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I'd give it a few more years. It's still feeding on a fashion craze if you look at the world watch market. I think the clientele is becoming more focused and civilized.


----------



## tylehman

tylehman said:


> well for me the disappointment in the new lineup, pushed me over the edge on getting one more of the old stock glycines from the gooroo. i liked the the sandblasted combat 7 they have had on sale lately, but paid a premium to get the one with the red seconds hand.
> 
> it looks like the combat 7s have also been dropped from the lineup. it make me feel even better about getting one that still has the sapphire crystal, and not bigger than 42mm. a year ago i was trying to figure out how to get an airman under $1000, now i have a beautiful airman 18 and soon a cool looking sandblasted combat 7 all for under $1000, and seeing were they are going i will not be lusting over any more i don't think


it arrived today and will be a nice tool watch, but the face really pops against that sandblasted finish. 







i was surprised how heavy it is, it does not feel cheap when you put it on. not everyone has liked the bracelet, but i like it a lot.


----------



## Emre

So obviously Glycine started rolling out its new direction with some re-structuring and enhancing existing models.

As Stephan Lack mentioned Airman is now split in two categories: Contemporary and Vintage. SST 12 is back in vintage ( hope SST 06 will return also ).

Combat has new additions to the family with moon-phase complication:










And an open heart - balance model is also displayed in the website: Combat

KMU48, Incursore and F104 have nothing updated yet in the site, let's see


----------



## Robotaz

I'm not feeling the open hearts, but these chronograph are AWESOME!


----------



## tayyabpirzada

Well...I'm glad I picked up an Airman Base 22 Purist before all this stuff.


----------



## Robotaz

tayyabpirzada said:


> Well...I'm glad I picked up an Airman Base 22 Purist before all this stuff.


Nice.


----------

